# NOIDA | Unitech Grande | 60 fl | 48 fl x 2 | 45 fl x 3 | 42 fl x 2 | 40 fl | U/C



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

*Unitech Grande, Noida, India*










Located in Noida, one of the commercial hubs and one of several future CBDs of India's National Capital Region (NCR = Delhi, New Delhi and nodal cities), Unitech Group recently announced what will be the highest skyscraper in the NCR, *Unitech Grande*.










*Noida is one of the fastest growing cities in the world. *Conceived as a one of several greenfield metropolitan nodes that would focus the development of both Old and New Dehli, *it features world-class infrastructure designed to support support high-capacity residential and commercial development*. The eventual plan by 2015 is to have *a fully modern central business district comprising commercial skyscrapers around at least one supertall* -- one of several CBD nodal cities (which also includes Faridabad, Gurgaon and Ghaziabad.)


Unitech is one of India's largest builders, and continually have churned out world-class buildings with a cutting-edge architecture that is designed to be a modern take on traditional Indian architecture, even to the point of being designed to adhere to ancient Vaastu principals. Their towers, like those of all developers in India, continue to grow taller and taller with each project. It's expected that their Mumbai project on mill-land redevelopments will be even taller still.


-------==--=--==-------

*Unitech Grande is located in a sub-section of Noida called "Express City." *In 2006 Unitech purchased the property that would later become Unitech Grande after intense bidding in what was then India's biggest land deal (in only one year since then, this record surpassed by a factor of several tens larger.) 
*
Unitech Grande comprises over 80 highrises that surround a park and golf course. The tallest at 50 stories, and 5 in the 40 storey range that act as peaks in the string of buildings.*









^ Note the currently vacant plots around the area. Only 2 years ago this was all farmland.

At this point, information on names and actual sizes of the buildings is sketchy, as information as of this point has only gone out to realtors. Unitech doesn't even deign to advertise :| The real estate boom is as such in India that all of their projects are sold out months before even ground breaking, solely through realtors. 

Here are some pics of the project. Sorry for the quality of the pics, but they came from a movie walkthrough of the project


















^ Unitech Grande viewed from the Noida Expressway. Two buildings of 45 and 35 stories act as gateways at both ends of the project.









^ A view of the clubhouse and golf course that runs the length in the valley between the two rows of buildings.


















^ You can see how the buildings ring the golf course. The taller skyscrapers you see here range from 35-48 stories. The towers will use a bluish tint glass.









^ Continuing to 'pan backwards' the last pic so that the towers of the previous pic are now in the far end of the valley, you can see the taller center towers come into view. Part of the 50 storey skyscraper with its beautiful facade can be seen on the left hand side. 









^ Panning further backwards we can see the 50 storey tower in all its glory 









^ A view of the same area panning backwards during the sunset. Note the club on the right hand side.



























^ Zooming in close and circling the 50 storey tower. Notice How it is made of three sections. The many rooms have their own balcony-pool.









^ The central skyscraper at night.



-------==--=--==-------

edit- added later, some additional images:



















































-------==--=--==-------

Unitech Grande is a sign of Indian things to come 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Here's the video on youtube:


And a better quality one downloadable at *Megaupload* and *Rapidshare *(courtesy Indiansunite) (courtesy Indiansunite)


----------



## ab041937 (Jul 7, 2005)

Whoooooaaaaa..

I never imagined its going to be so grand. One of my friends saw a video presentation of this project in India property fair in London & he spoke of how elegant it was. This is indeed *terrific*


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

ab041937 said:


> I never imagined its going to be so grand


Yup, its not just a clever name :lol:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

wow, india starting appear some superb buildings.


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

India rocks


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

It looks very futuristic in some of the pictures.


----------



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

Great news for Delhi!


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

Na Wah. India is really booming

Unitech Grande is what I call the Modern Stone Henge.mg:


----------



## giovani kun (Jan 26, 2007)

fantastic New Delhi will look awsome


----------



## european (Oct 10, 2005)

Its not in new delhi its in noida.


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Yeah, its in the same greater metro region like Newark or Jersey City is to New York


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

[deleted]


----------



## cheeps (Jun 5, 2007)

Having experienced Noida's daily electrical blackouts, how do people expect this project to happen?


----------



## giovani kun (Jan 26, 2007)

oh may I love this project


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Here are some more renderings from a brochure. There will be 7 towers in the first phase of this project. :


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Looks very ambitious. Cant wait for this one to get u/c.


----------



## michal1982 (Mar 16, 2004)

massive project


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

As I said before, some of the buildings look futuristic. But unfortunately most of them look like commie blocks, and that's the feeling you get when you look at that overview picture as well.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

it looks like one the biggest projects outside dubai in the whole world ... 

very interesting ... this must be very BIG investors


----------



## sharadkumar (May 14, 2009)

*Updates of unitech grande*

Hi friends unitech grande is really a very good and luxurious real estate project of india.
For latest development ant booking details visit at:
http://www.sumangalampropmart.com/project-26-unitech-thewillows-noida.php
OR
http://www.unitechthewillows.com


----------



## patentneer (Aug 12, 2008)

*Un-affordable*



sharadkumar said:


> Hi friends unitech grande is really a very good and luxurious real estate project of india.
> For latest development ant booking details visit at:
> http://www.sumangalampropmart.com/project-26-unitech-thewillows-noida.php
> OR
> http://www.unitechthewillows.com


^^^^^^^^^^

Wonderfull yes! Bloody Un-affordable, so sorry :eek2:


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Abe Sumangalam yaha bhi pohoch gaya ehhh...competitor hai.....bhaag ja hehehe....Patent kya unaffordable hai....


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh wow! Can't believe this thread is still in the proposed section.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

From Callison.










Some other phase:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

By Jinka shreekanth





























source


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

As of March 2013,
copyright winterchill


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mods, move it to the u/c section.


----------



## smadhureddy (Aug 16, 2015)

Any updates on AMBER??


----------

